# Asking for help in this contest please



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#0000ff">I entered Mr Wookie's photo in a contest and would love to win it so he can donate the winnings to a local rescue group that needs help.

If you have the time, please use this URL and go vote a 10 for him. You can vote DAILY.

http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/profile.php/866/?pos=836

Also if you wish you can enter your darlings' photo and let us know so we can vote for you.

Thank you in advance for your help.</span>


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

I voted ...and well deserved....10 all the way!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is entered too  http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/515/?pos=438


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10 :good post - perfect 10: !!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703123


> Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10 :good post - perfect 10: !!![/B]



Ohhh, thank you, thank you! I don't think Cosy had a 10 until now. LOL!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I voted a 10 for both of them. Based on some of the other photos I browsed through - they were certainly the cutest!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:cheer: :good post - perfect 10: for each!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10. They are both just too cute.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I voted for Wookie and Cosy too. I can't imagine anyone looking at those pictures and not giving them both a 10. Those are cute babies!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jan 10 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703091


> <span style="color:#0000ff">I entered Mr Wookie's photo in a contest and would love to win it so he can donate the winnings to a local rescue group that needs help.
> 
> If you have the time, please use this URL and go vote a 10 for him. You can vote DAILY.
> 
> ...



I voted :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 10 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703111


> Cosy is entered too  http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/515/?pos=438[/B]


Well, Cosy gets ... :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

I voted for Cosy, too!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:good post - perfect 10: Tens from me also!







Joy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 10 2009, 09:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703130


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703123





> Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10 :good post - perfect 10: !!![/B]



Ohhh, thank you, thank you! I don't think Cosy had a 10 until now. LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Voted for Cosy toooooo 10 all the way :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
And also....very well deserved!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703123


> Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10 :good post - perfect 10: !!![/B]


10 for each here, too!

:good post - perfect 10:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Wookie gets a ten! That is a great idea to donate the money to such a good cause !


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 10 2009, 09:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703123


> Both Mr. Wookie and Cosy get a 10 :good post - perfect 10: !!![/B]


DITTO!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I voted for Cosy and Mr Wookie....10 all the way.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Vote for Mr Wookie and Cosy with a 10!!!! Bumpit up everyday, so I can vote!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted again today. I think its a good idea to bump it up so we'll remember that you can vote every day. 
Good luck to Wookie and Cosy!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I voted for Mr. Wookie he is such a beautiful boy. :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:good post - perfect 10: for both our SM babies!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I voted 10's for them also! I tried to enter Daisy but it said she was "pending approval", her pic must have broken the system.  LOL I don't know why, but I feel like it is unfair to have all different kinds of animals in those contests, I think different animals are cute in different ways. How can you choose between a cute kitten and a cute puppy?!?! LoL ok, maybe I'm thinking about this too much!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

great photos ten each :Sunny Smile:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Ooh, I got it to work now! http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/2101/?pos=50 Vote 4 Daisy!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 11 2009, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703579


> Ooh, I got it to work now! http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/2101/?pos=50 Vote 4 Daisy![/B]


Yes, it takes a few minutes. I voted for your Daisy! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I voted...10 for Wookie, Cosy and Daisy!!! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, how sweet!!! :wub: 

I voted 10 for Wookie, Cosy, and Daisy. :dancing banana:

Good luck, guys!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 12 2009, 03:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704042


> Aw, how sweet!!! :wub:
> 
> I voted 10 for Wookie, Cosy, and Daisy. :dancing banana:
> 
> Good luck, guys![/B]



Ditto 

You can vote daily 

Good luck to all 3 of our SM babies :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Both our sm beauties got a 10 from me - I went back and did it a couple of times more - not sure if it registered but I tried !! :brownbag:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey is entered too! I sure do hope one of our SM babies wins this!!! OR we could sweep and take the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes!!!
Here is her link. Vote for her if you get a chance!
http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...p/2440/?pos=128

Love and Licks,
Jennifer & Bailey Grace


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Wookie, Cosy and Daisy and Bailey all got 10s from me today! I will be sure to vote tommorrow. We need to keep voting to get our SM babies to the top!

Here are all their links just to make it easier!

Wookie's
http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/866/?pos=101

Bailey
http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...p/2440/?pos=246

Cosy
http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...hp/515/?pos=269

Daisy
http://www.wetv.com/pictureperfectpet/prof...p/2101/?pos=554


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mr. Wookie is #2 in the top pets!!! YEAH!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted for all 4 again. Can you vote several times for each? I just did and it seemed to have taken all the votes but I couldn't tell for sure. 
I hope one of these little SMers win!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

10's for all the SM babies! :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Me too. I gave them all a 10. I feel bad. I didn't realize any others besides Mr. Wookie were in it yesterday. I'll vote every day for all 4. Promise! Thanks Hunter's Mom for putting them all together. That makes it easier.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

No problem! As of today none of our SM pets are in the lead, Mr. Wookie is closest with 9.2 but there are so many ahead of him. Let's make sure we all vote 10s for our guys!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Just gave all 4 of our SM babies a big 10.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 12 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704430


> Wookie, Cosy and Daisy and Bailey all got 10s from me today! I will be sure to vote tommorrow. We need to keep voting to get our SM babies to the top!
> 
> Here are all their links just to make it easier!
> 
> ...



This was great for you! Thank you for putting them all together. I have been voting for them too and forgot to post about it here.

I sure do hope at least ONE of our SMer's win.

enJOY!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this up so others may see it and vote. How are we doing? I vote every day, sometimes twice I think b/c I can't remember if I did or not :goof:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: 

:Sooo cute:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Jan 14 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=706379


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 12 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704430





> Wookie, Cosy and Daisy and Bailey all got 10s from me today! I will be sure to vote tommorrow. We need to keep voting to get our SM babies to the top!
> 
> Here are all their links just to make it easier!
> 
> ...



This was great for you! Thank you for putting them all together. I have been voting for them too and forgot to post about it here.

I sure do hope at least ONE of our SMer's win.

enJOY!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Time to vote my friends . Great idea putting all the links together...now get out there and vote


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Cosy and Wookie and Bailey and Daisy received a 10 from us!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Zoe and Bella's mom @ Jan 19 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709729


> Cosy and Wookie and Bailey and Daisy received a 10 from us!!
> 
> ginny & zoe & bella[/B]


DITTO


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

voted here x's 5 tens 
good luck


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Voted 10's yet again today for all of our babies! I've emailed the links to pretty much everyone I know so they can vote too. LOL I think people are getting tired of my "vote for these babies" emails! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

why does it seem like we can't move our SM dogs up the chart?????


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

got my vote!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Our SM babies are moving on up but no 10s yet. I can't believe it. :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Time to vote  

All 10s from me...and all well deserved :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, Mr. Wookie got a "too cute" from me and Zippy. He looks like a wind up toy. Adorable!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just noticed 3 of you have added new pictures. Good for you. I'm still voting!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Is everyone voting for our SM babies? They are all still 9s. We want 10s. Let's vote.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 30 2009, 03:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716038


> Is everyone voting for our SM babies? They are all still 9s. We want 10s. Let's vote.[/B]


Thank YOU and everyone else for taking the time to vote for our doggies.

Yes, yes, we want an SM doggie to win.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 12 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704430


> Wookie, Cosy and Daisy and Bailey all got 10s from me today! I will be sure to vote tommorrow. We need to keep voting to get our SM babies to the top!
> 
> Here are all their links just to make it easier!
> 
> ...



Time to vote everyone  :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Where is everyone?? Vote for the SM 4 so one of our babies can win.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: For all 4 SM babies.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 31 2009, 04:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=716423


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 12 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704430





> Wookie, Cosy and Daisy and Bailey all got 10s from me today! I will be sure to vote tommorrow. We need to keep voting to get our SM babies to the top!
> 
> Here are all their links just to make it easier!
> 
> ...



Time to vote everyone  :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


THANK YOU!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't believe that our SM babies are not rated 10s yet. :shocked: With all of SM's members! :faint: There was a Guinea Pig rated 10 (nothing against guinea pigs, I love em!). Come on everyone vote now. The contest is over tomorrow at noon.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I voted 10 for both of them! Good luck!!! They are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you for those who have been voting. It closes tomorrow at noon, I believe.

THANKS AGAIN for your support!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone know who won this contest? I know our SM babies didn't get 10s which is unbelievable to me but I'd like to see who did win.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Mar 3 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738080


> Does anyone know who won this contest? I know our SM babies didn't get 10s which is unbelievable to me but I'd like to see who did win.[/B]


I had emailed them on March 3rd and got this reply.

*Melanie</span></span>*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I just voted for all four again. I doubt my votes would count, but ya never know.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I voted for days after I knew it was over. Ya never know! If you ever do hear, Mel, I'd like to know who did win. I should have been one of ours! :smcry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

10's from me too. Good luck.


----------

